# Hygrophila sp. 'Pantanal wavy' is..............



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Hygrophila costata_. I'm almost sure of it. I've done some research online and found that its white flowers and other vegetative characteristics match the plants I've been growing emersed. The natural range of this species is from Mexico to Argentina, putting the Pantanal region within its range. It may also be native to Florida. Some more information is here:

http://www.weeds.org.au/cgi-bin/weedident.cgi?tpl=plant.tpl&ibra=all&card=W20

As you can see from the link, this plant is a serious nuisance in many tropical and subtropical areas worldwide. It almost goes without saying, then, as with many plants we keep, that responsible disposal is paramount.


----------

